# Nude travelling; Nude travellers



## Mankini

Is travelling in the nude feasible? Is it worthwhile to try? Just a thought.
Input greatly appreciated.


----------



## OstrichJockey




----------



## Kim Chee

If you're looking for a sex offender title to add to your traveller title it's probably cool.

I like to get nakey sometimes.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Eh. I'm going to have say no for many reasons. For one, clothing provides protection from the elements.For two being nude in public can land you on the sex offenders list.
That being said FUCK YEA NUDISTS UNITE! If I could live my entire life buck ass naked I most definitely would!


----------



## Mankini

.....And would a beige bodysuit simulating nudity add to or detract from the authenticity of nude train hopping/hitching/squatting/etc.?


----------



## Mankini

OstrichJockey said:


> View attachment 27548


Dude Gandhi never said that BTW!!!!!!


----------



## EphemeralStick

voodoochile76 said:


> .....And would a beige bodysuit simulating nudity add to or detract from the authenticity of nude train hopping/hitching/squatting/etc.?


Hmmmm I'd say it would add to the whole not "getting arrested" part but detract from the "fuck yea I love being naked" part. Body suits are the anti nude man.


----------



## Odin

I suggest you get yourself a starship and you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Kim Chee

Imagine your junk hanging from barbed wire or being crushed in the knuckles.

Ok, you're fixed...new thread


----------



## Kim Chee

Odin said:


> I suggest you get yourself a starship and you can do whatever you want.
> 
> View attachment 27549



I actually own a spaceship and made a song about it:


----------



## Mankini

Okay, I didn't want to have to say this but ODIN, like MJ said, wanna be startin somethin....
I fly a starship. (ODIN)
Crost the Universe Divide.
And when I reach the otherrr siiiide!...
I'll find a way to rest my spirit if I can....


----------



## Mankini

This is KODN with a dedication for Odin in Chi town. MJ Wanna B startin somethin.


----------



## Odin

... heh

You can always go the body paint option.
Just Paint on a pair of black boot cut jeans, collar shirt, throw on some black leather on those feet and walk the line.


----------



## Mankini

[writhes and luxuriates in his organic, hemp based gold bodypaint].... Oops!!!! Thinking out loud again!!! Capers like a Balinese [email protected] #Odin.


----------



## Kim Chee

Odin said:


> ... heh
> 
> You can always go the body paint option.
> Just Paint on a pair of black boot cut jeans, collar shirt, throw on some black leather on those feet and walk the line.



These ladies are at the Oregon Country Fair:


----------



## Odin

LOL since I can't put this up in chat... for you my friend VOODOO!


----------



## Mankini

PS don't wanna hear about your leather fantasies. I'm an Artiste not a call boy!!!


----------



## Mankini

Rotf


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

7xMichael said:


> These ladies are at the Oregon Country Fair:
> View attachment 27550



Because its legal in oregon as long as your not aroused. Well at least in portland it is. Same differemce.


----------



## Mankini

1977 era Kelty? Check. Hawaiian Tropic? Check. Aviator goggles? Roger. All systems go.


----------



## kokomojoe

The people willing to pick up a naked hitchhiker are probably not the people you want to get picked up by.


----------



## kecleon

In Germany its a big thing they even charter whole planes so people can fly "clothes free". I've passed naked German hikers in Italy and Switzerland, and a lot of shops/restaurants say either nudists welcome or not at popular hiking spots


----------



## Mankini

Who are they to legislate my arousal levels??!!! Get your laws off my body, fuckers. Down with the govt!!!


----------



## Kal

Yeah I just could see me hitchhiking in the nude. NOT.


----------



## Mankini

Lol To paraphrase a certain athletic shoe campaign, just do it! Let's start the revolution right here, right now. What're they gonna do, arrest all of us? After all, everyone's naked....beneath their clothes.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i can definitely see this turning into another thread that will not die...


----------



## Odin

Matt Derrick said:


> i can definitely see this turning into another thread that will not die...



These are the conversations that bring us closer together as a community... 

Hmmm if I seriously consider it.
I can see giving it a go on some tropical islands... roll around in the sand and all. 
Anything in cold/frigid weather would require growing out the pubes and weaving together somekinda protective cape... sock or cover.


----------



## Mankini

A sock works wonders. It covers just the bare essentials. See the "Peeta Parka" for more ideas.


----------



## Odin

I did not find anything useful under "Peeta Parka"...

Although, I did find some promising plumage doing an image search for "Cock Cape".


----------



## Mankini

::wacky::Ahahahaa ohhh noooo he ditn :ompus::


----------



## landpirate

Check out a guy called Stephen Gough, he walked all over the UK naked and even got sent to prison for it. Here a link to his Wikipedia page.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Gough


----------



## Mankini

ahahaha i love this guy!!! people like that should receive an OBE; not a jail sentence. ::artist::::eyepatch::


----------



## Art101

Omg thanx guys you had in me tears I was laughing so hard.....


----------



## kecleon

landpirate said:


> Check out a guy called Stephen Gough, he walked all over the UK naked and even got sent to prison for it. Here a link to his Wikipedia page.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Gough



10 odd years in prison for refusing to wear clothes even in court. Everytime they let him out he'd be rearessted in a few minutes then refuse to wear clothes in court and ve sentanced to more months/years. Gotta respect the total defiance but jesus I couldn't do 10 years over not wearing clothes.

Can't believe we lock people up for that amount of time over shit like that.


----------

